# Tangerine Dream GH VEGANIC from seed in pure coco hair by da good Dr. RobertsOzki



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 23, 2016)

Hello everyone welcome to another Kush4less grolikeapro.   I wanna thank u all for supporting the art of consumin n growin the herb.   As u all know im a big organic fan but this time im trying something completly new.  A complete vegan formula by General Organics.  Ill be using the Go box nutrient line up with the exception of bio marine wish has animal products.  I wont use bio marine to make this grow full vegan.   Ive used the grow box nutrintd b4.  But this is the first time ill leave out bio marine.   K grab a chair enjoy the show.    Shout out to Hamster L Rose Bud n all u old school farmers n newbies.  Take notes lil

9.99 for 2.5 cu ft of coco from local hydro store
20.00 for shop light fixture with two 5000k 4 feet t8 bulbs at around 6000 lumens to veg.
Water mill express water 1.00 for 5 gallons
9.99 for container to serve as tray 
$4.00 for plastic pots 3 gallon
5 seeds FREE
A nice holmes fan FREE.  Just needed a base.  I have laying on floor works good!
For a total of $45.00. Not counting the grow box kit.  Still way under $100.00
  Ill be vegging for about 3 weeks 24 hrs lights on and flower them outdoors finishing b4 Nov.

Strain info:
*Tangerine Dream*
This winner of the 2010 Cannabis Cup was created by the illustrious Barneys Farm. A strain for connoisseurs, Tangerine Dream is the hybrid daughter of G13, Afghani, and Neville's A5 Haze. Its ability to knock out pain while increasing energy is what makes Tangerine Dream so special. While too much Tangerine Dream may leave you stuck on the couch, this strain was handcrafted to meet the demands of working medical patients. Uplifting and euphoric, it provides users with mental clarity while deeply relaxing muscles. Tangerine Dream typically flowers in 8 to 10 weeks and features a citrusy aroma. 

View attachment 20160823_003732.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 24, 2016)

4 fine ladies under the ligjt getting tanned!!!  Happy 421 bros and sisters n moms n pops lol(rasta celebrates 421 i celebrate 420 421 n 419 april 19 when my bff was born n is now in heaven.  I miss u dog) here is another pic update 

View attachment 20160824_160937_001.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 27, 2016)

So good and bad news.  Bad news is one plant just died on me.  Idk how may b i touched it or a bug idk.  I check the roots everything seemed fine.   U win some u loose some.


Good news is the a new seed cracked.   And because of my loss I went and started another 3 tangering seeds in a napking should be about a week behond this one. 

View attachment 20160826_174208.jpg


View attachment 20160826_151750.jpg


View attachment 20160826_203132.jpg


View attachment 20160826_174415.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 27, 2016)

And it starts, the beginning of greatness!  Mojo doc. Going to be epic, i am sure.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Aug 28, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> And it starts, the beginning of greatness!  Mojo doc. Going to be epic, i am sure.




Thank you very much.    Every word you say means a lot to me. &#65533;&#65533; :48:  I keep thinking about it over n over.   Epic God bless America and the rest of the world.  I wish for my enemies the peace that i have found.   Some call it God others good luck.   Very well may God and good luck follow you every day of your life.   I wonder if ill be high of ganja in the afterlife.   Thank you Rosebud and I cant wait to see our ladies put on weight.  October here we come :batman::fly::heart:eace::2940th_rasta::rofl: :48: :vap_bong__emoticon:




So lol this grow i got a lil careless.  I believe the reason why my baby died was because the container is very smalll the root end was looking for air and it went out trough the bottom and dried.   Since im not using a dome to keep it humid nor did i leave extra water on the tray.   So againg yesterday another baby start putting her leafs upwards like the first one that died but not as curly as the 1st one.  And againg her stem looked like it was giving out.   So i added a wire for support.  Idk.   Lol she might not make it so ....I ll just pop another 6 seeds into the mix.   Lets make a show ill place them next to the other 3 for a total of 9 more ladies on the way.    Smoke weed everyday"
"


I see white tails on all 3 seeds now lets wait for the the other six.  God first Ill start my seeds in their final container.  Good nite n good morning to the rest lol 

View attachment 20160826_203222.jpg


View attachment 20160828_211941.jpg


View attachment 20160828_212250.jpg


View attachment 20160828_212134.jpg


View attachment 20160828_211800.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 3, 2016)

O wow time to go LED.  The real deal no more ufo wanna be crap. 220 w coming soon by November 


I dont have space now on top of my 12 i got 4 more girls on my other journal Lavenbery Og Kush and Shark Shok (2)
I took this pic last night is been 24 hours since ill take another pic now!!
Insted ill find out the sex and transplant into a final container.  I guess i cant have the luxury of having so many ants in 3 gallon pots.   I hope i get some good clones from my soon to b discovered mothers.   Ill need good buds for the indoor season. 

View attachment 20160902_060556.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 5, 2016)

Pic one second gen 8 babies
Pic two first gen baby 



So I think only one of the original is gonna make it the other two lol well they look more dead haha.   Is ok because out of the additional 9 only one didnt make it.  The seed shell was not coming off because of its weird shape.  Idk. May b i didnt give her enough time to grow out of it on her own amd i tried taking it off too soon ended up braking her neck.   Anyways 8 look super nice plus one of the origi al 5 looks amazing.   So idk.  Ill give the otber 2 a chance but for sure we got nine babies going super strong VEGAN Style lol 

View attachment 20160905_060631.jpg


View attachment 20160905_061907.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 5, 2016)

I keep hearing about this strain, lavender... sounds very good.  Mojo Doc.


----------



## Locked (Sep 5, 2016)

Good luck Dr. I am getting ready to fire it up myself after a long absence. Green Mojo.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 5, 2016)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Good luck Dr. I am getting ready to fire it up myself after a long absence. Green Mojo.



Thanks.    I cant wait HL.    Lets get em! 
:48:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 6, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> I keep hearing about this strain, lavender... sounds very good.  Mojo Doc.




Thanks friend.  You gotta try it some time.  It looks gorgeous and the taste is strong.  The smell in the air is for lack of words DANK.  
Thanks for stopping by Rosebud!:48:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 12, 2016)

Happy 421 yall


So one more died lol

Pic no1.Leaves me with 8 strong gals
Pic no2.  One of the original 5 TD is about a week older 

View attachment 20160912_040129.jpg


View attachment 20160912_040149_001.jpg


----------



## Grower13 (Sep 12, 2016)

Make sure you got plenty of magnesium for them in the coco........ gonna be tough to not over water them until they get bigger......... hoping that coco will stay light and fluffy for you......... I sure hope I'm wrong but I see some issues headed your way.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 12, 2016)

Grower13 said:


> Make sure you got plenty of magnesium for them in the coco........ gonna be tough to not over water them until they get bigger......... hoping that coco will stay light and fluffy for you......... I sure hope I'm wrong but I see some issues headed your way.



Im using plenty cal mg.   They looking good tho brother.
I got the same setup with some bigger plants.   I started the other ones in 3 gallong.  After 1 month and a half they look fantastic.   Thanks for your advise ill keep a close eye on them.   Next time i can always add perlite to make dry faster.    I guess we have to wait n see how it goes.

I got a feeling they do just fine.    Rt now they got a weak light. T8 80w plus one cfl 20w.   So if they thriving in this conditions they ll do wonderful under my LED fixture ill soon b getting


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 14, 2016)

So i had a 23w cfl 6500k plus two t8 64w 6500k for a total of 87 watts lummens are 1600 for the 23w and 5800 on the 4footer florecent shop light.   It was kinda weak but now I added another 3  x 23 w. For a total of 4 Cfls plus the shop light now i got a lil over 12000 lummens to hold me till my LED purchase 

View attachment 1473908928271-1593159473.jpg


View attachment 14739090577011095872530.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 18, 2016)

The American Dream.   The land of the Nug.   Indoor buds.  My g13 girls are looking super fine.   I did a light foliage feed play the girls some of their favorite classical jams.  Gave them about 4 hours of darkness so they could dry.  Some fine smoke i can tell the smells are gonna be crazy dank i can amell it on the tiny leafs already.    Have a wonderful rest of the weekend 

View attachment 20160918_035617.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 19, 2016)

Here come the pictures all 8 TD.  Enjoy.  Tomorrow is never promised.   God bless America 

View attachment 20160919_041937.jpg


View attachment 20160919_041858.jpg


View attachment 20160919_041736.jpg


View attachment 20160919_041744.jpg


View attachment 20160919_041803.jpg


View attachment 20160919_041959.jpg


View attachment 20160919_042018.jpg


View attachment 20160919_041949.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Sep 19, 2016)

looking good dr. i will be watching this grow. i am particularly interested in the tangerine dream.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 19, 2016)

yarddog said:


> looking good dr. i will be watching this grow. i am particularly interested in the tangerine dream.



Well ive seen the weed and has huge i mean huge buds.  Not only that it also has the strongest fruty smell and beautiful bright green with matching beautiful bright orange hairs. Vivid colors and huge cristals very frosty, very tropical.    Great for active folks.   B-real from cypress hill.   Always has TD and OG Kush in his shop in Santa Ana He now calls it jet fuel og. 

Here is more info on the TD

Barneys Farm - Tangerine Dream
The exceptional crossing of G13 with Neville's A5 Haze - with the resulting plant again crossed with G13 - Tangerine Dream is sativa-dominant strain offering tangy, intense sweet citrus aromas and flavours as well as effects that are at once cerebral and relaxing.

The best of both worlds for smokers and growers. Considering its attributes, Tangerine Dream's 70-day flowering time is remarkably short, and the one-meter high plants, with their strong and numerous side branches, yield an impressive minimum of 500 grams per square meter. Colas grow large and tight, especially for a sativa-dominant strain, and are flecked with red and orange hairs and frosted with a shimmering layer of fine THC crystals.

A taste sensation offering clean and long lasting effects. Tangerine Dream evokes a citrus fruit fantasy and, somehow, an even more enchanting reality. How one strain can offer some many seemingly contrasting attributes is a shining example of how Barney's Farm is a leading force citrus fragrance, and zippy sweet flavours that linger on the tongue.

These sensations are an excellent introduction to the high that follows: the happy, cerebral energy of sativa layering over just the right amount of indica relaxation. Growers, too, benefit from a joyful paradox: the flowering time of 70 days is very brief for a sativa-dominant plant, and the yields, of at least 500 grams per square meter, are exceptionally high. Plants grow to a height of about one meter, with strong and substantial side branches able to support their big, dense flowers. With minimum THC levels of 25% and CBD at 1.8%, Tangerine Dream truly lives up to its name, and Barney«s Farm has made it real.

Type: Sativa x Indica
Genetics: G13 x Neville's A5 Haze
Yield: 500gr/m2Height: medium
Flowering Time: 70 days
Harvest time: end of October
THC: 25% CBD: 1.8%


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 22, 2016)

TD will be ready for Christmas 

View attachment 20160922_145646.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 28, 2016)

Bout to transplant 

View attachment 20160928_155738.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Sep 29, 2016)

The roots from the original five TD b4 going to the 3gallon pot. 

View attachment 20160928_162410.jpg


View attachment 1475133608395-550487911.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 3, 2016)

My oldest TD is a female. Yaya!!!! Here is a pic of her next to my massive White Skunk  I foundnone male so now 6 to go.  I got them in 3 gallon pots!!! 

View attachment 20161003_060539.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 4, 2016)

My LED Light is here same with my C02 i did a lil transplant ladies are looking mighty fine 

View attachment 20161004_162330.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 5, 2016)

Happy 420 yall.     Look at me now i remember i started with florecents. Yay &#55357;&#56845; 

View attachment 20161005_154541.jpg


View attachment 20161005_135839.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 7, 2016)

I made 6 clones of my oldest TD female.  Im start day 1 of 12/12 on the oldest TD female since she will go the 70 days


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 8, 2016)

Made four clones from my new TD girl!   Two females 10 clones Go TD.  Im also flipping her 12 12 just in time for December


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 9, 2016)

Day 2 and 3 for my two TD females they should be ready in 56-70 days but i seen other ppl take her to 80 on sativa phenos 

View attachment 20161009_163155.jpg


View attachment 20161009_163206.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 12, 2016)

I had to add 2 more plants to flower today is day 2 of flower for TD 3 n 4.  As far as TD 5.  She is still vegging a bit too small to flower 

View attachment 20161012_033555.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 14, 2016)

So i got 4 TD females flowering in a 2x2 i run my led 24 hours shifting my TD 12hrs and my shark mamma 12hrs. Here is a pic 

View attachment 20161013_234532.jpg


View attachment 20161013_234549.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 17, 2016)

They look so besutiful.  Wsy better in person but here is a quick pic.  Two TD are 7 days n the other 2 are 8 and 10 into flowering  i believe 

View attachment 20161017_064022.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 18, 2016)

Happy 421 fam.   My TD girls are looking so beautiful growing tall very citrusy n dank like the G13.  Best story ever I better share it with yall.   Hold up first i gotta hit this bong be rt bk.  .....now that i smoke a nice bowl of skywalker indoor indica high.    This was about 2002-2003.   My best friend n 2 other friend were gonna meet another group of friend from Los Angeles CA we went on a mission to get G13 from Dr dre s connect at a recording studio in Hollywood about an hour away from my house on the east side.   Check this out he was selling this governmental weed we seen on the tv news for $40 a gram no joke and 130 an eighth.   So we bought about a1/4 of the most expensive shi t i ever had.   We just had to buy a nice  bong. short about 12 inches.  We went to a random house under construction near Hollywood and we somked in there.  We had a lot of fun.  there s was 7 of us. We all took only two hits each.  We were sooo high.  We were all coughing n ish.  Minutes later my friends could not stop laughing they were passed out on the drive home.  It was some dank!!! 

View attachment 20161018_055350.jpg


View attachment 147678804779920792824.jpg


View attachment 1476788112737963534530.jpg


View attachment 1476788082944-1871916696.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 20, 2016)

My poor baby she was way too small to flower before but now she is ready a bit short but thats ok she will stretch a lot to may be twice the size or even 3 time may b even more.   I started the other TDs about 11 to 12 inches now they are double the size n is been only 12 n 13 days blooming.  Here is a pic of TD 5.  And the entire group of 23 or 24 plants i forget.   I had to put them together tonight tomorrow ill have ppl working at my place ill jave to put the away so for now they all share the light is 12 inches from the tallest cola on th tallest white widow skunk the great white shark she is only abou 4 or 6 inches taller than the TD 1 and TD 2 

View attachment 1476948040650146874570.jpg


View attachment 1476948109291943092938.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 22, 2016)

See 4 your self both TD 1 n TD 2. Are about 2 feet 

View attachment 20161022_133033.jpg


View attachment 20161022_132919.jpg


View attachment 20161022_133003.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 24, 2016)

Good news my TD 5 is a girl!!!! 

View attachment 20161024_135218.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 24, 2016)

Here are my ladies 5 females from seed i made clones of 4 sonce my td 4 is just one sti k 

View attachment 14773441747502060255576.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 27, 2016)

G13 haze.  Tangerine Dream.  The American Dream 

View attachment 20161026_180511.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Oct 30, 2016)

3 different flowering dates 
Td 1 just over 3 weeks
Td 2 turn 3 weeks yesterday 
Td 3 n Td 4 will b 3 weeks tomorrow 

View attachment 1477855605731-1217282494.jpg


View attachment 14778557861961492409193.jpg


View attachment 1477855818389-1479046185.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 2, 2016)

My girls are getting ready to die in no time 

View attachment 20161102_160323.jpg


View attachment 20161102_150146.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 3, 2016)

Now that I see all 5 Tangerine in full bloom im felling very satisfied.  Thank you God for looking after me when envy and Jealousy hate to see me move only forward 

View attachment 20161103_171539.jpg


View attachment 20161103_172155.jpg


View attachment 20161103_172522.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 7, 2016)

All five girls are doing very good.  Getting closer to the end! 

View attachment 147849555973774249641.jpg


View attachment 1478495608824-1923272227.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 7, 2016)

Last update was Tangerine Dream 1. And today i took a pic of Tangerine Dream 2 

View attachment 20161107_131931.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 9, 2016)

Here is my beautiful Tangerine Dream 2 at week 4 of flower 

View attachment 20161108_235730.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 9, 2016)

Tangerine Dream pheno no. 1 

View attachment 20161109_164746.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 10, 2016)

Tangerine Dream pheno 3super short at 15 inches getting close to chop day 

View attachment 1478825243288-1861531595.jpg


View attachment 1478825298608-438213646.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 22, 2016)

Gorgeous TD 2.  Thick hairs huge crystals n the citrusy n skunk smell.   I love her 

View attachment 20161119_052648.jpg


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 28, 2016)

nce grow doc:clap:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Nov 30, 2016)

johnnybuds said:


> nce grow doc:clap:



Ty very much


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 5, 2016)

Here is Tangerine Dream pheno ll

I like her looks the best.   She is a sativa dominat but early bloom. 

View attachment 20161119_052814.jpg


View attachment 20161119_054128.jpg


View attachment 20161124_090045.jpg


View attachment 20161124_085945.jpg


View attachment 20161128_120839.jpg


View attachment 20161202_112749.jpg


View attachment 20161202_112548.jpg


View attachment 20161128_070319.jpg


----------



## Budlight (Dec 5, 2016)

Looking nice my friend


----------



## Lesso (Dec 5, 2016)

Very frosty. Nice work


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 6, 2016)

Lesso said:


> Very frosty. Nice work



Ty.  I appreciated.  Im loving the sugar frost lol



Budlight said:


> Looking nice my friend



Thanx buddy.  Im very happy.   Eye candy my friend called my pheno TD 1 

View attachment 20161129_165942.jpg


View attachment 20161130_131507.jpg


View attachment 20161203_111334.jpg


View attachment 1481081610298866873783.jpg


View attachment 1481081769631652759249.jpg


View attachment 1481082004097-1308087006.jpg


View attachment 20161130_163913.jpg


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Dec 19, 2016)

Tangerinedream pheno III

Heavy colas short plant.  A lot Afghanistan pheno 

View attachment 20161129_170513.jpg


View attachment 20161205_202446.jpg


View attachment 20161129_170449.jpg


View attachment 20161204_110242.jpg


View attachment 20161204_110209.jpg


View attachment 20161129_170614.jpg


----------

